# Suche Schaltplanzeichner TreeCad



## TimoK (3 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Zeichner, der mir ca. 850 Seiten Schaltplan ( gebäudetechnische Anlagen, Verteilungen, MSR-Technik ) vom .dwg bzw. pdf in passende TreeCad-Dateien umzeichnet. Die Anlagen sind Baujahr 2009, allerdings wurde versäumt die Pläne im passenden Format einzufordern. Daher muss dies jetzt nachträglich geschehen.

Wer das machen kann oder eine Empfehlung hat, an wen ich mich wenden kann - immer her damit! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 März 2011)

Frag doch mal den Hersteller http://www.treesoft.de/kontakt


----------



## Chräshe (4 März 2011)

Hallo Timo,

  handelt es sich um einen Plan mit 850 Seiten oder um viele kleine Pläne?
  Was ist das Ziel der Konvertierung? 
  Wäre es nicht günstiger, die Hersteller- Firma die Änderungen nachpflegen zu lassen?

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## TimoK (4 März 2011)

Hallo Cräshe,

es sind ca. 8 Pläne mit den insgesamt 850 Seiten. Die Herstellerfirma kann das Ganze in Treecad nicht liefern. Da es auch ursprünglich nicht Lieferbestandteil war gibt es bei denen das also auch nur zum nicht gerade günstigen Preis. Also suche ich selbst nach einer neuen Lösung.

Edit: Ziel ist die Konvertierung, damit wir die Pläne bei Änderungen und Erweiterungen selbst nachzeichnen können. Bis jetzt können die Pläne nur handschriftlich geändert werden, das ist ja nicht gerade Stand der Technik...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Chräshe (4 März 2011)

Hallo Timo,

  was für ein Zufall, wir arbeiten hier auch mit Treecad.
  Wenn es nicht bereits morgen fertig sein muss, 
  kannst du mir ja mal nähere Unterlagen per PN schicken…

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------

